# 30 minute shop storage



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So I have a pretty small shop, and when I bought the house there was a shelf in the corner, not particularly useful as it has only two levels, and really just becomes a dumping ground. So I decided today to throw together a quick rolling storage cart. Mainly useable for portable hand tools, routers, and small cutoffs. Here's the first shot of it, it will utilize 4 15 gallon heavy duty totes, which should aid in keeping the tools cleaner.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks like a good start. I recommend something to label the bins for you don't want to have to look through three to find out what you want is in the 4th.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Im going to sign the wife up on labeling duty....we have a PTouch labeler that the labels will stick to virtually anything. 

I've gotta pick up some more totes, some casters, and find a few more pieces of plywood for the cutoff shelf. 

I think I'll trim the edges in scrap hardwood, just to cut down on the splintering. It's just cheap bc plywood as the cart is a short term solution until we move and I get a bigger shop.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Neat application. My wife found a similar idea using clothes baskets for our laundry area. I really like the idea for the shop. Did you brace the back somehow?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I haven't yet, the one tote is loaded to about 30 lbs right now and there's no real movement yet. I think the next level down is going to be the cutoff shelf, and I think I'll put a back on that, which should add some additional rigidity.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Is this made out if standard plywood with 2x4s that appeared to be ripped at a slight angle?

I may try this soon, specifically as a scrap bin holder.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

BC 3/4 inch plywood, 5 pocket screws in each joint. (yes....i used pocket screws....I am fully aware of how to use real joinery) and the 2x4 is ripped straight down the center.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> BC 3/4 inch plywood, 5 pocket screws in each joint. (yes....i used pocket screws....I am fully aware of how to use real joinery) and the 2x4 is ripped straight down the center.


Thanks. As for pocket screws, I'm a fan if using these for some applications. However , I've always been wary of using them with plywood.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've had pretty good luck using them for these types of applications, just so long as you don't overtighten.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Great idea Ryan,

I'd put a back on it though. The case has nothing to keep it from racking.

If you don't want to put a full back on it installing a triangular gusset at each back corner would serve the same purpose.


----------



## maverikck2002 (Jun 27, 2013)

I made something like this for my laundry room. It holds 3 laundry baskets in each. Same idea. Good thinking for keeping the room clean.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Great idea for increasing storage space.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Wheels, clamp rack, cut off storage shelf added.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Added shelves and a roller stand hanger. I think the totes may be extra work, so I'm considering just a door. Thoughts??


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

No door for me, just gets in the way, and prevents long stuff like the lumber pieces, IMO.

Enjoy,

Dale in Indy


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

It depends what you want to use it for. If it's items you use frequently you want easy access. So a drawer, shelf, or pull out shelves. Totes would be a pain to pull them out all of the time. A door if you want to keep it cleaner. Personally I like drawers for deeper cabinets. The tote if i'm storing tools I use infrequently like my tiling/drywalling stuff. Shelves for deeper storage like drill cases etc. pull out shelves would work for my Sanders. If you have benchtop tools like a planer, scrollsaw etc, mount it to a removeable shelf so you can just pull the whole thing out. Then slide it back in when done


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I think I'm leaning towards two doors, one on the top section where ill keep sanders and other high use stuff, and one for the bottom 3 sections where ill keep low use stuff like biscuit jointers, dovetail jigs, cordless saws, ect. 

Ill leave the 2nd section down open for cutoffs


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So I went with doors....well one so far as when I got sun cutting, routing, and drilling them both I figured out I only have 3 hinges laying around. So for now just the bottom doors mounted. 

I also figured out the only backing material to span to to bottom I 3 inches short....so I gotta get some of that too. 

But here's about the finished project.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I suspect this has passed the 30-minute mark by now  But it's worth it. I like what you've done to it. Adding the clamp rack was a nice touch. 

I also like that you did away with the plastic totes idea. They seem like they'd be a good storage method but, in the shop, they just aren't.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol. Yep, we're now on like 6 hour shop storage.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Absolutely. Best shop storage ever uses both the inside and outside of the cabinet. Nice that it is tall making it easy to see everything mounted on it.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> Lol. Yep, we're now on like 6 hour shop storage.


Also laughing!

Here's how it goes...

...30 minutes I'm done...

...Hey!, if I did this I could store that..

...but wait, if I put wheels on it...

...Hmmm doors would keep most of the dust out...

Etc, etc, etc...

Making the most out of a project and maximizing shop time.

That's what it's all about.

Sounds like me working on the marking knife for the swap.

Great job Ryan


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

jharris2 said:


> Also laughing!
> 
> Here's how it goes...
> 
> ...


Lol. Yep. Well soon I'm going to start a router table.....that ought to only take an hour or two....


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Laughing!

Are you building the ShopNotes router lift?

That ought to add an hour.

News flash!!!!

Ryan to build router table, pictures at eleven.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I haven't decided yet. But if I do...30 minutes tops.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

jharris2 said:


> Also laughing!
> 
> Here's how it goes...
> 
> ...


That about summarizes every project I've ever done. Could be quick and simple. But nooooooooo...


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> That about summarizes every project I've ever done. Could be quick and simple. But nooooooooo...


Thats why my wife doubles the time I say a project will take. And triple if its my brother & I doing it together as we spend a lot of time just discussing things & solving the worlds problems.

Mark


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yep, i'm building a cabinet for underneath my bench right now. Was supposed to be a fast project from scraps. But then I found mdf on sale at my local osh that's closing. That lead to a nicer, more square box. making my bottoms act as my runners that ride in grooves in the sides. I was going to build a simple box for on top of the 1/4" bottoms, but I have enough plywood to make decent fronts. So i'm now taking my time building this thing. Figured if I groove the front and back pieces of my drawer it will help prevent sagging. Means more math, more time. Hopefully it will last though. I ran out of 1/4" mdf for my bottoms though. The only place that sold it in town was my osh, that's closing, that's sold out now. I have 3 bottoms out of 8, and no idea where to buy this stuff now..here's where i'm at so far to help visualize.


----------



## :-) (Jan 18, 2013)

This is a good idea. I just stick a 2x4 between studs on a bit of my garage that wasn't finished for clamps. Ghetto perhaps, but really the very best thing I could do now so the clamps aren't all over the place. I like this idea of a place for cut wood. Where I have some now isn't as practical. 

Dwillems26, I like that as well. Nice coozy . I dig the beer, baby monitor and project all together in one happy place.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It's all done...except the back which i need to find material for. It cost more than I planned....it took much longer than planned....and it holds a bit less than originally planned....but I couldn't be happier with its function. 

And while this entire wall was full from a very unusable shelf, I can now fit my band saw in the shop.


----------

